# Atlas/Rivarossi Loco Parts



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anybody know of Bob's Train Repair in Plumsteadville PA ? He used to sell (secondhand) the old Atlas steam locos that were made in the 60's by Rivarossi, and also repair and upgrade parts for them. I purchased from him a long time ago ( over 20 years ), and had retained his contact info ever since. But I cannot get an answer on the telephone now, and am wondering if he is out of business. Does anyone here know of a source for parts for these old locos ?


----------

